# viv stack



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

hi all just thought id post to show you what im making to go in my bedroom for my reps n pets








to get the idea
>the wite thing is my comp 
>the thing above is an incubator
>at the botom is for a savvy (i hope)
>above 1 side for geckos and the rest are spare
above the viv will be the air pump to keep the air moving around the vivs and some storage space and this will fit perfectly into the end of my room i hope!"!!
dan


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

just make sure you have lots of surports and leve enough room to be able to get to lights and stuff to replace them as needed!!!! but other then that great hun good luck doingnit all
manda xx


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well my dad whos a biulder is helping me we have a lil company that makes vivs and have sold about ten but this will hopfully be rally good *crosses thingers*
dan


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well my dad whos a biulder is helping me we have a lil company that makes vivs and have sold about ten but this will hopfully be rally good *crosses thingers*
dan


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Bloody hell Dan... thats not a stack... thats a shop fitting :lol: :lol: How big is all of that??


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

its 11ft tall 8 across and 4 deep it will take my whole end of my room up!!!
dan


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

fookin hell thats huge

awesome though


*jealous*


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

jesus mate that is definatly a huge job but yet a great idea.....


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

just thought id update on this its changed a bit to better suit my room and is being done in the next thew weeks for my 14th birthday that was about a month ago it will be really good and i cant wait
dan


----------



## bbewekim (Sep 20, 2006)

Mate, make sure you post photos up as soon as its done  even progress pictures would be excellent.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

will do my dad is trying to finish the extension before my step mum gets back from veitnam so it may be a thew weeks but will get photos from how it is now to when its complete and the party im gonna frow to christen it lol
dan


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well its nearly done ended up changing it loads but still really big im so proud lol here some pics....... *oh and my corn snake is posing 
lights camera action to come soon.









and just a pic








there all 80cm deep the bottom the whole unit is 120cm wide the bottom viv is 80 tall the rest are 60cm
dan


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Very Nice Setup!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

chears im so chuffed
dan


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

i'm well impressed bud!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

thank you i love it even thought theres knowone in there yet i turn the lights on and its like a dreem its great thanks for your lovely coments
ps glass has been orderd
dan


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

just hope mine turns out as well :?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

im sure it will :lol: that was reasonably easy to biuld acording to ma old man
dan


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow thats really nice. What are you going to put in the vivs :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

carpet python hopfully going to the shop friday 
my 3 leos and will get more leos soon to breed 
hamster and gerbil
and 2 spares
dan


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

how much did that set ya back. i'm goina be doing one myself soon.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

well so far 350 and weve just orderd the glass i dunno how much that was and i havent even put mats in them all yet :0 hopfully the glass will be her by the end of the week but the shop glass drill broke
dan


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

thats not to bad. where did you get the wood from?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

b&q 
dan


----------

